# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  Crystal viewer  جدید برای asp.net

## salimy

آیا کامپوننت جدیدی از  crystal report viewer  در محیط asp.net  که قابلیت چاپ داشته باشد وجود دارد یا  نه؟
اگه اطلاعی در این مورد دارید .راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## afsaneh_af

مگه شما با کریستال 2010 و تحت VS2010 کار نمیکنین؟ورژنتون چیه؟
اگه محیط کارتون مثل اینی باشه که گفتم خیلی راحت میتونید از برگه گزارشتون پرینت بگیرید
با این موارد کار کردم و جواب گرفتم

----------

